# Living in Joburg Now..want to meet some other people who have moved here from UK



## ali_82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All
Hope all your christmas's were great!!!! 
I moved over here about 6 months ago and my partners family lives with us, I don't understand their language but am trying to learn but need to find some friends/mates to speak in English too more and enjoy some time away from house with! 
Anyone from UK or anyone who likes chat, glass of wine or beer and general escapes ! Get in touch!

Alice )


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

ali_82 said:


> Hi All
> Hope all your christmas's were great!!!!
> I moved over here about 6 months ago and my partners family lives with us, I don't understand their language but am trying to learn but need to find some friends/mates to speak in English too more and enjoy some time away from house with!
> Anyone from UK or anyone who likes chat, glass of wine or beer and general escapes ! Get in touch!
> ...


Hi Alice we moved to Joburg about a year ago, am sort of in the same boat what area are you in.


----------



## ali_82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi...Sorry for delay been in Lephalale for few days...I live in edenvale...near greenstone mall area...you? did you have a nice xmas and new year?


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi it was ok I suppose was with the inlaws so enough said


----------



## ali_82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Same here...so where abouts are u in Joburg??


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Bryanston sandton


----------



## ali_82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice area that...well should catch up some time in Sandton for vent..and chat..lol!


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

The best free networking opportunities to meet other internationals and Brits is to attend a large multinational Church, RHEMA comes to mind. Even if you don't believe, making new friends and meeting new people is second to none. They have interests groups and sports teams and certainly you will meet Brits in a non-threatening environment. Truly it is the best way to do it, people in SA still go to church in very large numbers.


----------



## rbb_jhb (Jan 11, 2014)

*Try "Meetup"*



ali_82 said:


> Hi All
> Anyone from UK or anyone who likes chat, glass of wine or beer and general escapes ! Get in touch!


Have you considered joining a "Meetup" group in Johannesburg? It's a great way to meet people from all countries... plus locals. There are groups with specific themes, eg, the Johannesburg Book and Movie Club. The Funseekers group has a lot of events out your way. There's also the Gauteng Expats group. My experience is that the people are all really friendly, and you're sure to find some events that appeal.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just one more thing I'd suggest - Internations

They are a huge expat community and have monthly coordinated meetups all over the world. I've been to the cape town ones. The downside is that their meetups aren't free - about R90 in cape town (free for paid members) - but the venues are decent. I think that includes 1 free drink and unlimited nibbles.... I went to a couple - don't think I would go to tons of them but I did get to meet folk who are still friends a year later.....


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, just moved last November around Joburg, not from UK but i'm would also be happy to find contacts and events around.


----------

